# device descriptor read/64, error -71

## Chris2000

Hi,

ich habe mal meinen alten HP Photosmart 7660 ausgekramt und wollte den zum laufen bekommen.

Soweit so gut, habe ich die HPLIP Treiber zum laufen gebracht und erster Druck ging auch okay... Aber nur der...

Jetzt hängt sich das Gerät lauter auf und ich bekomme unten stehende Meldungen im Syslog.

Habe natürlich auch nach gegoogelt und finde keinen anderen Rat mehr als mich ans Forum zu wenden.

Laut google könnte das an einem zu langem oder schlechten Kabel liegen aber hatte bereits 3 verschiedene und es brachte keinen Unterschied.

Auch habe ich versucht einen anderen Port zu nehmen... Alle durch -> Keine Änderung...

Hat wer eine Idee was da los ist?

```
Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 (root@tux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 Wed Apr 22 22:22:01 CEST 2009

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffde000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffde000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.3 present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

last_pfn = 0x1ffd0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

kernel direct mapping tables up to 1ffd0000 @ 10000-15000

ACPI: RSDP 000F80A0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 1FFD0000, 0030 (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT   7000528 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 1FFD0200, 0084 (r2 A M I  OEMFACP   7000528 MSFT       97)

FADT: X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)

ACPI: DSDT 1FFD03F0, 3C07 (r1  1XXXX 1XXXX010       10 INTL  2002026)

ACPI: FACS 1FFDE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 1FFD0390, 0054 (r1 A M I  OEMAPIC   7000528 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB 1FFDE040, 0046 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM   7000528 MSFT       97)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 1ffd0000

  low ram: 00000000 - 1ffd0000

  bootmap 00011000 - 00014ffc

(6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 001ffd0000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000100000 - 00005d6d54]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000100000 - 00005d6d54]

  #2 [00005d7000 - 00005da000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [00005d7000 - 00005da000]

  #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #4 [0000010000 - 0000011000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000011000]

  #5 [0000011000 - 0000015000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000011000 - 0000015000]

found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001ffd0

  HighMem  0x0001ffd0 -> 0x0001ffd0

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001ffd0

On node 0 totalpages: 130911

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c04fc520, node_mem_map c1000200

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 992 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125936 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 129887

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=795 clocksource=acpi_pm nohz=off

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1799.959 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513980k/524096k available (2761k kernel code, 9492k reserved, 1359k data, 344k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffac000 - 0xfffff000   ( 332 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe07d0000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 496 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdffd0000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc050a000 - 0xc0560000   ( 344 kB)

      .data : 0xc03b246e - 0xc0506158   (1359 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03b246e   (2761 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3599.91 BogoMIPS (lpj=1799959)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20081204

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

net_namespace: 320 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

i2c-core: driver [dummy] registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfc000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xfe800000-0xfe9fffff]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 24 io port: [0xec00-0xec1f]

pci 0000:00:08.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebf0000-0xfebf7fff]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 10 io port: [0xe800-0xe807]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe400-0xe403]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 18 io port: [0xe000-0xe007]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 1c io port: [0xdc00-0xdc03]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 20 io port: [0xd800-0xd80f]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 24 io port: [0xd400-0xd4ff]

pci 0000:00:0f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xfc00-0xfc0f]

pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 20 io port: [0xd000-0xd01f]

pci 0000:00:10.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.1: reg 20 io port: [0xcc00-0xcc1f]

pci 0000:00:10.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.2: reg 20 io port: [0xc800-0xc81f]

pci 0000:00:10.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.3: reg 20 io port: [0xc400-0xc41f]

pci 0000:00:10.3: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfebfbc00-0xfebfbcff]

pci 0000:00:10.4: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf5000000-0xf5ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xb0000000-0xbfffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf4ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xf66e0000-0xf66fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf2600000-0xf66fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xaff00000-0xcfefffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0242): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - F2, should be E4 [20081204]

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

        (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

        (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

        (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

        (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

        (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

        (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

        (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:08: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x3e0-0x3e7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xf2600000-0xf66fffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000aff00000-0x000000cfefffff

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xf2600000-0xf66fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 mem: [0xaff00000-0xcfefffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

microcode: CPU0: AMD CPU family 0xf not supported

Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

msgmni has been set to 1004

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xb0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xb0000000, mapped to 0xe0800000, using 10240k, total 524288k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d3a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd3d6, set palette = c00cd440

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 16 throttling states)

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.4

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 5

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe800 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xd800 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd808 irq 20

ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: version 0.3.3

pata_via 0000:00:0f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

scsi2 : pata_via

scsi3 : pata_via

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

ata4: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP1654N, BV100-37, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata3.01: ATA-6: Maxtor 4D060H3, DAK019K0, max UDMA/100

ata3.01: 117231408 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3.01: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP1654N  BV10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 2:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 4D060H3   DAK0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] 117231408 512-byte hardware sectors: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] 117231408 512-byte hardware sectors: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xfebfbc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000cc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000c400

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c-core: driver [dev_driver] registered

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: VT596_smba = 0x400

i2c-adapter i2c-0: adapter [SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400] registered

i2c-dev: adapter [SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400] registered as minor 0

w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

w83627hf w83627hf.656: Reading VID from GPIO5

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18a.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x2

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

Using IPI Shortcut mode

rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2009-04-24 20:47:02 UTC (1240606022)

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 344k freed

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xB202

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -222945053 ns)

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: A4Tech USB Full Speed as /class/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:09DA:8090.0001: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [A4Tech USB Full Speed] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2/input0

input: A4Tech USB Full Speed as /class/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:09DA:8090.0002: input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [A4Tech USB Full Speed] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2/input1

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input5

generic-usb 0003:1241:1503.0003: input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input0

input:   USB Keyboard as /class/input/input6

generic-usb 0003:1241:1503.0004: input: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input1

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:09a4)

input: UVC Camera (046d:09a4) as /class/input/input7

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

CTALSA 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

rt61pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

phy0 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xff80

phy0 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe0ff

phy0 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 0302, rf: 0003, rev: 0002561c.

wmaster0 (rt61pci): not using net_device_ops yet

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

wlan0 (rt61pci): not using net_device_ops yet

udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.51  Thu Apr 16 19:02:15 PDT 2009

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HP       photosmart 7600  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2561.bin'.

rt61pci 0000:00:09.0: firmware: requesting rt2561.bin

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.8.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

wlan1: authenticate with AP 00:30:f1:aa:5a:26

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with AP 00:30:f1:aa:5a:26

wlan1: RX AssocResp from 00:30:f1:aa:5a:26 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=2)

wlan1: associated

IRQ 16/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

i2c-adapter i2c-1: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered

i2c-dev: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered as minor 1

i2c-adapter i2c-2: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered

i2c-dev: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered as minor 2

i2c-adapter i2c-3: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered

i2c-dev: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered as minor 3

usblp0: removed

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

sd 4:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 7, error -71

hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 8 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xB202

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HP       photosmart 7600  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usblp0: removed

usb 3-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hp rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -110

usb 3-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpijs rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -110

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/8, error -110

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71

sd 5:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 11, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 12, error -71

hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
```

Im Forum hier habe ich bei schneller Suche auch nichts zu finden können.

Hoffe ihr habt paar Anregungen oder Ideen, wäre dankbar.

Chris2000

----------

## JoHo42

Hi chris,

ich habe so das gefuehl, dass du nicht alle Modules aktiviert hast, die

fuer USB noetig sind.

Oder bei Dir ueberschneiden sich die module fuer usb1.0 und usb2.0,

da musste mal nach OHCI und EHCI oder sowas schauen.

Schau mal mit lsusb, was du da genau fuer Treiber brachst fuer USB (usbtools installieren).

Auch mal schauen ob du echt USB2.0 Geschwindigkeit erreichst oder nicht.

Edit:

Dein USB Device sieht sehr gut aus.

Nur nimm doch mal alle Geraete raus und versucht doch mal nur mit der Kamera,

mal schauen was dann passiert.

Vielleicht den computer ohne ein USB Geraet booten.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## tuam

Sind da USB 2 Geräte bei? Die solten eigentlich als 

```
[    4.672047] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
```

gemeldet werden. Was agt lspci zu Deinem USB-Chipsatz? Welches Mainboard / wie alt?

FF,

Daniel

----------

